# Servlet aufrufen



## WoodyWoodpecker (23. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich willt aus einem Servlet ein anderes Servlet aufrufen.
Funktioniert das irgendwie?


----------



## HLX (23. Nov 2006)

Klar!   

Über den ServletContext bekommst du den RequestDispatcher. Der kann an ein anderes Servlet weiterleiten:
java.sun.com/j2ee/sdk_1.3/techdocs/api/javax/servlet/ServletContext.html
java.sun.com/j2ee/sdk_1.3/techdocs/api/javax/servlet/RequestDispatcher.html


----------



## WoodyWoodpecker (24. Nov 2006)

aber nur weiterleiten ich wollte ein servlet aufrufen und dann wieder in dem anderen servlet die verarbeitung fortsetzen.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2006)

dies ist so nicht vorgesehen, aber ist auch relativ einfach zu umgehen:

Funktionalität, die an mehreren Stellen gebraucht wird, gehört in eine ausgelagerte Hilfsklasse


----------



## freez (24. Nov 2006)

hier ein Link als Anregung ... vielleicht hilft dir das:
www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel17_021.htm#Rxx747java17021040006BF1F038102


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (25. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dies ist so nicht vorgesehen, [...]



Doch, der RequestDispatcher hat auch eine include()-Methode, sodass die Ausgaben von Servlet 2 in die Ausgaben von Servlet 1 eingebunden werden können.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2006)

oh, umso besser


----------

